

Ask HN: Should 'spelling' of Node.js be standardized? - jc123

Too many possible variations at the moment: Node.js node.js, Nodejs, NodeJS, nodeJS, etc.  Personally I prefer NodeJS, remove the period and keep it capitalized since it's a noun.
======
mcotton
The official name of Node is "Node". The unofficial name is "Node.js" to
disambiguate it from other nodes.

<https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/FAQ>

------
coenhyde
IMO no. It's a rather new ecosystem. Overtime a dominant variation will
emerge. Even if someone did come to a conclusion of what should be the correct
variation how would it be enforced?

